# Unknown obedience commands



## Ruben! (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi guys,
the other day I got this video on my facebook wall:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaChyBH8mZU

I was very curious to know the names of the commands that hes giving but I havent been able to find anything. Ive seen this exercises in a lot of videos from other working dog people but when I try to find the specific name of the exercise or the sport/context that they belong like ipo, french ring, etc... I dont find anything. Do you guys have any information about it? So for example, whats the name of the command that makes the dog going from heeling in the left leg to the right leg with a spin, how do they teach it? or whats the command that he gives with his hand to make the mal to look forward or to the sides.

What Im feeling is that theres this hub of information with a list of all these obedience exercises that Im totally missing. Ive watched Michael Ellis and Ivan Balavanov videos and read a couple of books on operant conditioning but these exercises or the context where to find these isnt mentioned. Maybe freestyle, rally or some other discipline that I dont know? My goal here is to understand reach the resources that explain that kind of training (the more information I got the better! )

Thanks for your help!

Ruben


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The language is Dutch. He is a Netherlands trainer. On the second video there is the name of the trainer. He is probably trainig in KNPV which is the Dutch police dog training. This article about KNPV, French Ring, and Schutzhund:

http://www.texasbouvier.com/dogsports.html


This chart has the schutzhund commands in different languages including Dutch:

https://www4.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/languag1.htm


----------



## Ruben! (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Mary,
thanks! very handy the table with the commands in different languages.

I was more after the command/exercise itself. As in, I know what resources/videos/techniques to learn from if Im looking for an ipo heeling command. In this case I dont even recognize to which discipline this kind of commands/exercises/tricks belong to (maybe KNPV?). Basically, I want to learn more about these specific commands (as I have done with ipo) but cant find resources about them.

Cheers,
Ruben


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Some of it is just "fun" stuff. This wouldn't be KNPV. In KNPV, the dog must go from left to right heeling, but the dog can not cross in front of the handler. So the dog ducks behind the handler when switching. The words used are basically irrelevant. You can call them whatever you want. I use three different heeling commands with my dog. One means heel on left, one means heel on right, and one means heel between my legs. I do the same with tracking, searching and the difference in what I want the dog to do when it finds what it's searching for.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Ruben! said:


> Hi Mary,
> thanks! very handy the table with the commands in different languages.
> 
> I was more after the command/exercise itself. As in, I know what resources/videos/techniques to learn from if Im looking for an ipo heeling command. In this case I dont even recognize to which discipline this kind of commands/exercises/tricks belong to (maybe KNPV?). Basically, I want to learn more about these specific commands (as I have done with ipo) but cant find resources about them.
> ...


Heeling games may be what you are looking for. This link has the article and a video towards the bottom of the page:

Heeling Games – Horizontal Movement | Denise Fenzi


----------

